# please suggest me



## Anusha uppalapati (May 27, 2014)

hello friends!
I have done my bachelors in electrical and electronic engineering.i have an aggregate of 88%.and planning to fly Australia for my ms in USQ.am I able to get a job if I study in USQ?


----------



## YasirAbbas (Jul 5, 2014)

Hi Anusha,
Studying Masters degree in Australian University will definitely a plus in your CV however getting good jobs depends upon many other factors and the most important factors are "Your Luck", "Your Previous Experience in the field" & "How confident you are during interviews".

Best of Luck!


----------



## katiebell26 (Sep 23, 2014)

I've heard there are quite a good opportunities for software engineers, whereas for electrical engineers it requires sometime to get settled with a good job! As far as I knew, Australia has a good employment opportunities for other country people too!


----------



## Mariakarda (Mar 7, 2015)

I fully agree with katiebell26. I`ve heard the same information.


----------

